# Eingabeaufforderungen (befehle)



## Mann-im-Mond (5. Oktober 2004)

Erstmal ein Herzliches Hallooo an alle 

ich glaub das das hier reinpasst, und zwar.. ich kan doch in der Eingabeaufforderung 
eine "nachricht" an andere pcs in meinem netzwerk verschicken oder? ich wollt mal 
wissen wie das 1. geht und 2. wollt ich ma noch wissn was es noch für aufforderungen 
also befehle gibt.. was man damit noch alles anstellen kann ;-) hab in dem gebiet sogut 
wie 0 ahnung ... also.. alles bitte idiotensicher erklären *fg* ... also 
bittööö helft mir 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Mann-im-Mond


----------



## squeaker (5. Oktober 2004)

was für eine Nachricht soll denn das sein?


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (5. Oktober 2004)

weiß nich .. wie sone meldung eben.. als wenn z.b. ne meldung halt lol... ^^ die einfach kommt.. un man ok drücken muss halt .. ^^ sry für die formulierung


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Oktober 2004)

Verschoben nach Netzwerk , weils dort besser passt!

Deine Anfrage sollte sich evtl. mit "net send" und Windows erledigen lassen. *ohne Gewähr*


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Oktober 2004)

@Mann-im-Mond: Lies dir doch bitte die Netiquette mal genau durch, insbesondere Punkt 12... danke.

Meinst du vielleicht "net send"? Wenn ja, dann gibt einfach in der Eingabeaufforderung "net send" ein, und dir wird die korrekte Syntax angezeigt. Das Versenden von Nachrichten funktioniert allerdings nur, wenn der Empfänger den Nachrichtendienst nicht deaktiviert hat.


----------



## Valentin- (5. Oktober 2004)

Mit net send Blablub unter Windows vielleicht?
Mehr Optionen net ? vielleicht mal.

Oder was meinst du?

Genauigkeit der Formulierung wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------

